# Moderator, Moderation



## ireney

Είπα να το ρωτήσω κι αυτό τώρα που το θυμάμαι. Όπως μπορεί (μπορεί λέω) κάποιοι από εσάς να έχουν παρατηρήσει, έχω μεταφράσει αυτούς του δύο όρους ως "επιμελητής/επιμελήτρια" και "επιμέλεια" όσον αφορά το τρόπο που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αυτόν τον δικτυακό τόπο.
Δεν μπορώ να πω όμως ότι είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι αυτή είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση. Απλά, όσο και να έχω σπάσει το κεφάλι μου, δεν έχω βρει κάποιαν άλλη, που να είναι σχετικά ακριβής και να μην είναι αρνητικά φορτισμένη για πολλούς.
Το ξέρω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχω ρωτήσει νωρίτερα αλλά τώρα το θυμήθηκα κι εγώ!


----------



## Vagabond

Συντονιστής παίζει συνήθως, άρα φαντάζομαι και συντονισμός.

(Επειδή δεν έχω κοιμηθεί, μιλάμε για φόρουμ, ή όχι..; )


----------



## balgior

Vagabond said:


> (Επειδή δεν έχω κοιμηθεί, μιλάμε για φόρουμ, ή όχι..; )





ireney said:


> [...] όσον αφορά το τρόπο που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αυτόν τον δικτυακό τόπο.




Κάτι ανάμεσα σε συντονιστής και επιμελητής είναι ο διαχειριστής (διαχείριση). Μου φαίνεται πιο οκέι!


----------



## Vagabond

Ο διαχειριστής όμως συνήθως είναι ο administrator στα φορούμια (και είδες η αϋπνία τι σου κάνει... )


----------



## balgior

Χμ! Μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο. Εγώ "ψαλιδοχέρη" ή "πετσοκόφτη" τον λέω, αλλά στην περίπτωσή μας δεν ταιριάζει!  Συντονιστής τότε, μάλλον. Άλλα τι ψάχνεις, ο καθένας από αυτουνούς εδώ πέρα γράφει ό,τι του κατεβάσει η κούτρα στην "ιδιότητά" του! Δεν βγάζεις άκρη ποιος είναι τι...


----------



## ireney

Μωρέ το σκέφτηκα και το συντονιστής, αλλά είπα (και μπορεί να είπα κουταμάρα φυσικά) ότι η λέξη συντονιστής δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο περιγράφει όλες τις ενέργειες που κάνει ένας forum moderator. Δηλαδή εσείς θα περιμένατε από έναν συντονιστή να διαγράφει και να αλλάζει μηνύματα και θέματα (threads) ή να τα μετακινεί, κλπ κλπ;
Ρωτάω.


----------



## balgior

"Επιβλέπων" ίσως; Αν και το "συντονιστής" μου φαίνεται πιο οικείο. Πάντως όρο που να περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα δεν νομίζω να βρούμε...


----------



## Vagabond

ireney said:


> Μωρέ το σκέφτηκα και το συντονιστής, αλλά είπα (και μπορεί να είπα κουταμάρα φυσικά) ότι η λέξη συντονιστής δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο περιγράφει όλες τις ενέργειες που κάνει ένας forum moderator. Δηλαδή εσείς θα περιμένατε από έναν συντονιστή να διαγράφει και να αλλάζει μηνύματα και θέματα (threads) ή να τα μετακινεί, κλπ κλπ;
> Ρωτάω.


Ναι, οπωσδήποτε. Ρίξε βλέφαρο εδώ πχ. Κάτω από κάθε κατηγορία λέει ποιός είναι συντονιστής - αυτοί είναι mods, οι admins είναι άλλοι (σίγουρο αυτό, σε αυτό το φόρουμ ήμουν για κάτι χρόνια - να λείπουν τα σχόλια! ), ή εδώ ξέρω 'γω (κάτω-κάτω δίνει τους "συντονιστές της κατηγορίας"). Είναι απλά ο τίτλος που έχει επικρατήσει, όπως το moderator.

EDIT: Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα σχόλια για geekishness και nerdishness τα προσπερνάω προκαταβολικά!


----------

